# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Pool deck spotted gum

## barney118

Thanks to ute mad's cleaning instructions I cant be more happier with the outcome of my pool deck in spotted gum 65mm boards.
When I cleaned the new boards I couldnt believe the stuff comming off, eg when I hit with just water a foam water came off then I cleaned with nappisan and its was like the boards had been through the washing machine. 
Here a few pics of the job so far. Putting on a trussed roof when summer comes. 2 coats of feast watson decking oil, the posts are merbau 90x90.  
After this job I will only ever use hardwood decking, you just cant beat it.

----------


## barney118

Heres a close up of the deck oiled, the other shots were just water on the new boards.

----------


## q9

Nice job! 
My brother had a pine deck around his pool - numerous rotten pieces and it developed holes everywhere.  He replaced those rotten boards with hardwood, so I think you're onto something...

----------


## Smergen

Nice work Barney, deck looks great. With 'the bloke' finishing up with the laserlite above our deck tomorrow morning, I'll be hitting out deck with Utemad's brilliant help advice this weekend to give the deck a clean. Will be a big job, but hoping a novice like me can get it right. Your results inspire me also!

----------


## barney118

Look forward to seeing some pics, I couldnt believe it when I hosed the boards down and foam appeared.The nappisan does the job, $30 for a broom and 30 mins for the clean good luck.

----------


## Smergen

Thanks Barney, fingers crossed. Will start a new thread for the boards once it all starts up. Apparently we were one laserlite sheet short... Will be looking at the weather carefully as I don't want to start the refurb excercise while the weather is a bit up and down.

----------

